# Anderson Weight Distribution Hitch



## renyren (Jan 23, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone is running the Anderson weight distribution hitch. Looking for real world feedback. thank you


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow this is like déjà vu all over again.







Try this link to get hitch questions answered: Déjà vu Hitch Questions Answered 









OK... so I'm a little jerky today...







Sorry renyren; it just struck me funny. Have a great weekend and GO SEAHAWKS!!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> Here is a thread on the Anderson Weight Dist. Hitch. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.outbacker...showtopic=35817


Good job Mr. Robertized.







I really feel like a jerk now!







Oh well, at least there is a lot of good infomation on the Anderson hitch.


----------



## renyren (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I decided to go with the equalizer hitch with sway control. Not enough feedback yet on the anderson hitch.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The Equalizer 4 point is a great hitch


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

renyren said:


> Thanks for the help. I decided to go with the equalizer hitch with sway control.


 Ahhh ... now to get my kick back check from Equalizer and buy that new hamburger! Thanks renyren.


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

I just bought one for my Outback 25 rs. I'll let you know how I made out this season. I will give you some critical feedback as I am new to travel trailer camping and researched this quite a bit and talked to a number of people. Will see with some real on road testing...verdict is still out..


----------



## campingidaho (May 28, 2013)

I towed with the Anderson hitch last year on 15+ different outings. I had to replace the hitch towards the end of the year because the break material, which is in the hitch head, was coming out. Anderson was great to work with and replaced the hitch within a week or so. I pulled with their hitch 3 more times and started having the same issue again. What I found out, per the Anderson rep, the hitch has a difficult time with heavy tongue weights (mine is 860 lbs) and 1//2 ton trucks. I was cranking down 7 threads on the chains trying to transfer the weight to the front axles of my expedition,apparently it was causing issues within the hitch head/break material. The hitch is more designed for anti-sway & anti-bounce. last month, I ran the trailer through the scales and proved to Anderson roughly 16% of my tongue weight was being transferred to he front axles, which was unacceptable for my TV, Anderson refunded the store where I bought my hitch. I then purchased the swaypro and have had nothing but success (1 trip out) as the weight is better distributed across the vehicles frame and the tapered bars/chain link mechanism keep the trailer straight behind me.


----------



## sandletan (Oct 18, 2013)

I've done 4 big trips with the andersen setup so far. TV is an 2013 F150 eco boost with tow package and pulling a 230RS. With the bushings fully cranked down I can not transfer enough weight to the front axle, I get a lot of wander at highway speeds . I've tried it with a ATV/Quad upfront as well and thought I was going to die so I am now installing Ride Rite air bags and am shopping for the equalizer 4 point to hopefully transfer more weight up front. I think this would be a great system if you had a really lightweight trailer for your TV since it is nice and quiet and easy and clean but this will not do the job if you are looking to transfer weight


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

robertized said:


> By changing the pressure in the air springs I want to see what effects it has on the up and down motion between the TV and the TT and also on the weight distribution to the front axle.


robertized,

I am very interested to hear what you find out in your testing. I am actually working on a project with this right now. In my experience, when you add air to your air bags, you actually _reduce_ the amount of weight distribution you get from your hitch. It seems counterintuitive, but what I see happening is that it changes the geometry between the ends of the weight distribution bars and the trailer frame. The weight distribution you get from the hitch is determined by how far the trailer(back) ends of the weight distribution bars are lifted. (More distance lifted from baseline to loaded = more weight distribution).

With _no_ other changes to the hitch setup (more downward pitch in the head and arms, different links on chains (Dual Cam) or bracket height (Equal-i-zer), etc.), adding air to the air bags and raising the rear of the tow vehicle effectively raises the end of the weight distribution bars _before_ loading, so the overall distance they are lifted when engaging weight distribution _decreases_. The airbags raise the back of the truck and level the trailer, but the actual weight transferred by the WD hitch to the front axle of the tow vehicle _decreases_.

Please post your findings. I would like to know if you observe the same thing I am seeing.


----------

